# Suche Programmierer/ -in für S5-95u (privat)



## Anonymous (23 Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche dringend jemanden, vorteilhafter Weise auch wohnhaft im Raum 71034 BB, der mir asap eine S5-95u programmiert. 

Leider bin ich selber viel zu lange aus diesem Thema heraus, um da in einem vertretbaren Zeitrahmen zu einem vernünftigen Ergebnis zu kommen :-(
Somit biete ich jemandem der's kann die Möglichkeit, sich auszutoben - und das weder kostenlos noch umsonst ;-)

Aufgabenstellung: Ein Aquarium soll beleuchtet werden..... und später sollen noch weitere Aufgaben folgen....
Die Hardware ist bereits vorhanden, zumindest die für die Lichtsteuerung notwendigen Komponenten.
Alles Weitere entweder persönlich oder per Mail?

Mit freundlichem Gruß,
Karsten.


----------



## Zottel (23 Dezember 2004)

Wenn Du einen Schaltplan und eine Beschreibung ähnlich einem Pflichtenheft hast und das Programm selbst einspielen kannst, kann ich dir einen Preis nennen. Wohne in Nordeutschland, also müßte es ohne persönliche Anwesenheit laufen.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Dezember 2004)

Hallo Zottel,

hast Du mir zufällig ein Template für ein Pflichtenheft? 
Falls ja, lontaktiere ich Dich über die HP?! Hab' ich mir vorhin mal kurz angeschaut - Respekt!
Trotzdem kurz für Dich und auch evtl. andere Interessenten eine Kurzbeschreibung der Beleuchtungsfunktion.

Die Steuerung und ihre externen Module:
Die S5-95U verfügt über 4x 6ES5 470-8MA12 / 1x 6ES5 470-8MA12 (je 2x +- 1...10V analog Ausgabe), 3x 6ES5 452-8MR11 (je 4x Relais Ausgang 5A) sowie einem 6ES5 521-8MA22 (Serial Interface CP 521 SI).
Geplant hatte ich noch 2x 6ES5 464-8MF21 (je 2x PT-100 Eingabe), allerdings könnte dieses vielleicht auch mit den analogen Onboard-Eingängen der S5-95U erledigt werden?

Die Komponenten der Beleuchtung:
9x T5 24W Leuchtstofflampe im 3 verschiedenen Lichtwerten....
9x OSRAM QT-FQ 1x24 /230-240 DIM - dimmbare EVG's für je 1x T5-24W LL

Die Beleuchtungssteuerung:
Über die Zeitfunktion der SPS werden zu einer einstellbaren Uhrzeit morgens alle EVG's über die Relaisausgänge eingeschaltet. Dann fährt die SPS die Beleuchtung über die analogen Ausgänge in einer einstellbaren Zeitspanne von 3(1)% auf 100% hoch. Hier bleibt der Wert konstant bis zum einstellbaren Beginn der Abschaltung am Abend. Hier wird der Startvorgang rückwärts durchlaufen, bis die EVG's von den Relaisausgängen abgeschaltet sind.
Natürlich kann man eine Beleuchtung viel ausgefeilter gestalten, so mit zufälligen Helligkeitsschwankungen über den Tag verteilt oder zufällig auftretenden Gewittern oder "nur" mal starker Bewölkung....
Aber ich will hier nicht gleich übertreiben - mir reicht erst mal ein ganz einfache Version. Und das Weitere wird sich dann schon finden....


Gruß, Karsten.


----------



## Question_mark (23 Dezember 2004)

Hallo Zottel,
musse doch nich mache, oder ???
Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## Anonymous (23 Dezember 2004)

hi question_mark,

bist du auch firm in S5-Programmierung? Hast Du vielleicht konstruktive Vorschläge?

Gruß, Karsten.


----------



## Question_mark (24 Dezember 2004)

Hallo karsten,


			
				karsten schrieb:
			
		

> bist du auch firm in S5-Programmierung?


Naja, ca. ich bin seit 1980 in dem Bereich tätig, also wahrscheinlich "firm" in dem Metier. Die Aufgabe kommt aber für mich nicht in Frage weil :
1. Auftraggeber zu weit entfernt (wohnhaft im Raum 71034 BB).
2. Du bist Privatkunde, also wird der Kostenrahmen (ca. 70,-€ je Stunde zuzügl. Mwst.) nicht stimmen.
Aber ich bin überzeugt, dass sich der eine oder andere hier im Forum vielleicht überreden lässt, Dein Problem zu lösen.
Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## Zottel (24 Dezember 2004)

Question_mark schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zottel,
> musse doch nich mache, oder ???
> Gruss
> Question_mark


Nee, muss ich nich, aber ich baue gerade Resturlaub ab, habe nächste Woche überwiegend nix vor; und wenn Karsten nix weiter wollte, als sein Licht z.B. Zeit-, Jahreszeit- oder Wochentagsgesteuert an- und auszumachen, wäre das ja in 1 Stunde mit Doku zu machen...
@Karsten:
Schätze, du willst mit den PT100 auch die Hezung regeln?
Wenn du die SPS nicht ganz günstig geschossen hast, würde ich das ganze, einschließlich Leuchtstoffröhren dimmen, mit einem Mikrokontroller, z.B. Atmel AVR erledigen. Der steuert ein paar TRIACs direkt. Braucht zwar eine selbstgestrickte Platine, aber sonst unter 50,- Hardware. Statt PT100 nähme ich LM35 Halbleiter Temp.Sensoren. Die geben irgeneine Spannung pro Zehntelgrad. Keine 3- oder 4-Leiterschaltung und die Sensoren sind billig.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Dezember 2004)

@Question_mark:
Die Entfernung ist doch heute, im Zeitalter der elektronischen Kommunikation, eigentlich gar kein Argument mehr.
In meinem Job arbeite ich für den Bereich EMEA mit Servern und die meisten meiner Kollegen sitzen weder im selben Büro noch im selben Staat 
Genau so finden sich natürlich auch Gründe für die lokale Nähe zum Projekt...

@ Zottel:
Ja, ich habe eigentlich vor, die Temperaturregelung über PT-100 zu realisieren. Zu dem Hauptbecken kommen in absehbarer Zeit noch mehrere (2-4) kleinere Zusatzbecken (für externe Filter und Quarantäne etc.) hinzu.
Aber das kommt alles erst später - jetz brauche ich erst mal die Beleuchtung.

Die SPS habe ich, incl. einiger oben nicht aufgeführter Module, für ca. 150,-€ bekkommen. Die 9x EVG's waren leider nicht so preiswert )

Die Idee, eine SPS zu benutzen, kam mir, als ich mir die verschiedenen kommerziellen Möglichkeiten der Steuerung und Regelung anschaute. Es gibt kein Gerät (außer man baut sich eines), das ein Aquarium komplett steuern und regeln könnte.

Kannst Du mir eine Liste (Pflichtenheft  schicken mit den von Dir benötigten Angaben?
Habe ich das richtig verstanden, das der Zeitaufwand für die (einfache) Beleuchtung bei ca. 1 Std. liegt?

@ Alle:
Ich wünsche Allen ein schönes Fest!

Gruß, Karsten.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Dezember 2004)

*S5*

Hallo,

ich denke mal das ist schon alles machbar. Muss nur spezifiziert sein was alels gemacht werden soll.

@Zottel: aha in ner Stunde alles fertig incl Doku?

@Question_mark: eigentlich schon ne Frechheit 70€

Thomas


----------



## zotos (25 Dezember 2004)

@Thomas-S5: Question_mark hat mit 70€ + MwSt sicher den Kostenrahmen für Geschäftskunden gemeint. Das dieser für einen Privatkunden nicht stimmt hat er selbst geschrieben.
Siehe auch:http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=20 Da waren auch mehrfach die 70€ genannt worden.

Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (25 Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

wenn schon eine SPS, dann verwendet doch Helligkeitssensoren, einen für das Aussen-Tageslicht als Sollwert und einen für die Helligkeit im Aquarium als Istwert. Über den OB251 (PID-Regler) des AG95U  könnte man die Helligkeit perfekt regeln. Die übrigen Lichtquellen im Raum werden damit berücksichtigt sowie Gewitter und Vollmond. Eine Simulation der Jahreszeiten sowie eine Stellmöglichkeit für Datum und Uhrzeit entfällt. Und das Beste: Zottel macht das dann in zehn Minuten :lol: .

Wenn's die Fische mögen (ich kenne nur Forelle mit Eierstich :wink: ), könnte man die Temperatur ebenso aussentemperaturabhängig regeln.


Gruß, Onkel

..und noch schöne Feiertage !!!


----------



## Anonymous (5 Januar 2005)

Hi Karsten,

schick mal etwas hier hin

exwaldi@aol.com

Habe ein kleines Elektronikgewerbe und Erfahrungen mit Siemens S5 u. S7. Wenn das dann nicht morgen fertig sein muss, wird das mit dem Preis schon werden.

Gruß, Waldi


----------



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe nun eine Beschreibung verfasst, die zumindest die rudimentäre Funktion der Beleuchtungssteuerung darstellt und die angepeilten Ziele erfasst, trotzdem sicherlich meilenweit von einem Pflichtenheft entfernt ist.
Es handelt sich ja auch primär um eine Hobbyanwendung. Falls also noch jemand interessiert ist, kontaktiere er mich bitte per eMail unter: karsten.kunze@gmx.de

Ein Handbuch für die S5-95U habe ich als PDF vorliegen (6MB!!), falls gewünscht, bitte kurz vermerken.

@waldi: habe Dir die Beschreibung gestern geschickt.

Gruß, Karsten.


----------

